# Dehorning Boer Wethers for show



## alexis3000 (May 9, 2016)

Do judges prefer for boer wethers to be dehorned? This is my second years doing county shows but I am beginning to start entering in jackpot shows but I noticed that majority of the goats are dehorned. I was considering just sanding down their horns.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

You can file down the tips but meat goats have to have horns for most shows. Dairy cannot have horns.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

You can't sand the horns down to look like a disbudded goat if that's what you were thinking? Just the tips.

I thought meat goats were shown with horns anyways though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If this is 4H or FFA, you need to check the rules. Most do not allow a horned animal to be shown, especially 4H.
If ABGA or USBGA, horns are preferred.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Our 4h requires horns on meat goats...


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Our 4H doesn't care either way, but if you go to state you must clip the tips. Next year I am going to go ahead and disbud any boys that I know will be wethers. This year was my sons first year in 4H and it makes me nervous that he's going to catch a horn somewhere


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Our 4h requires horns on meat goats...


Interesting!


----------



## alexis3000 (May 9, 2016)

It's not in the rules that they must be dehorned, I just wasn't sure if the dehorned look was preferred.


----------



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

alexis3000 said:


> It's not in the rules that they must be dehorned, I just wasn't sure if the dehorned look was preferred.


Where I am located, it is not required for them to be dehorned, but very seldom will a judge place a wether with horns. Honestly I'm not 100% sure why that Is, but that's how it goes. I had a wether 2 years ago who had horns, at the state show they only place top 10, my wether was placed 10th. He was the only wether in the top 10 of any class that had horns.


----------

